# Michael Finley



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Does he get enough credit? I say no. This guy should have been an All-Star last 2 years.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

The guy is under-rated SG. He needs to join the EAST. :yes:


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kirk_2003</b>!
> The guy is under-rated SG. He needs to join the EAST. :yes:


If he were in the east or a team without a good guard he would be averaging 25 to 27


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

he is a good player, but can he carry a team by himself???

that is the ? with him, but certainly gets the job done, and is ahving another terrific year. He should of been in the ASG over Allen this year, because he has done better, and Allen missed a lot of games the first part of the year


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Hes a poor mans Tracy McGrady


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Hes a poor mans Tracy McGrady


A poor man's Tracy McGrady is still an all-star level player.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

> If he were in the east or a team without a good guard he would be averaging 25 to 27


Most likey he WOULD. :yes:


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

He's a very good shooting guard but not quite elite, and not enough to carry a team by himself. He's an older Jason Richardson.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

in the east he wouldn't be an all star in his career.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> 
> 
> If he were in the east or a team without a good guard he would be averaging 25 to 27


That's ridiculous. Not only is the East the stronger guard conference, it's also the more defensive oriented conference.

If Finley isn't an All-Star guard in the West, he definately wouldn't be one in the East. Who is he going to beat out? Jason Kidd? Stephon Marbury? Allen Iverson? Tracy McGrady? Baron Davis? Vince Carter? Michael Redd?


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> 
> 
> That's ridiculous. Not only is the East the stronger guard conference, it's also the more defensive oriented conference.
> ...


Kidd - PG
Starbury - PG
AI - SG
T-Mac - SG
Davis - PG
Carter - SF
Redd - SG

Make sure you name proper SG's first.

Plus, I just realized that if he were in Utah he would easily be an All-Star. And if he had to he can play SF pretty good. He would be a definite All-Star in Toronto. Same with New Orleans. Same with Atlanta. Same with New York. Same with CLEVELAND. Same with Washington. Maybe Indiana. He would be an All-Star in New Jersey.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> 
> 
> Kidd - PG
> ...



for the all star game a guard is a guard....
he wouldn't beat out AI,T-mac,Pierce,Kidd ,Redd,B.Davis,Atkins, Rip,Lebron ,Arenas


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

atkins?


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> atkins?


That's what I said.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Atkins has that guard spot pretty well locked down.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> 
> Make sure you name proper SG's first.


Chapi is right. In terms of the All-Star game, a guard is a guard.

And I left out 3, maybe 4 guards, on my list. He wouldn't beat out Pierce, LeBron, or Arenas either. He's a Rip Hamiltion level player.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> atkins?


Sorry i was thinking billups i got them mixed up..


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> 
> 
> Chapi is right. In terms of the All-Star game, a guard is a guard.
> ...


7M3 said everything I wanted to.

Except that he'd also be in the running with Ron Artest.

It ain't easy making the All-Star game as a guard in the East.


----------



## patticus (Jan 4, 2004)

yall are forgetting he used to put up 23+ ppg at least for a couple years no problem before dirk blew up.
now, kinda old. kinda like a mitch richmond.. but less shooting more athletic


----------



## FlyingTiger (Aug 4, 2002)

dont get caught up with his numbers vs east sg. look at s. jackson. switch him with finley and i bet finley would avg 24-27 pts on that team. finley is getting there in age, but still a great player.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Does anybody but me see the parallels between Paul Pierce and Micheal? Paul reminds me of Fin, being the man on the Mavs during the dark years. Hopefully things start to go up for Paul too. I see Micheal as a poor-mans Paul Pierce. He is a great player, that never, ever gets recognition. And sad to say, it's not like he's peaking at this point, he may never be recognized for the great player he is.


----------

